

Santa: A binary whitelisting/blacklisting system for Mac OS X - nl5887
https://github.com/google/santa/

======
userbinator
_Documentation: There currently isn 't any._

A bit worrying for something that could potentially make the entire OS
unusable if misconfigured, accidentally or otherwise.

~~~
matthewmacleod
Then don't use it, or if you want to, then write some! They're quite clear
that it's not production software…

------
k-mcgrady
So this is a more flexible implementation of Apple's Gatekeeper feature? Maybe
I missed it but is the black/whitelist something that comes pre-populated and
can be added to or does it start empty?

~~~
duskwuff
A more extensive implementation. Gatekeeper only controls launching
applications; Santa controls _all_ binaries.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Ah ok, thanks for clarifying.

